# 

## Wredak

Jest to temat dla wszystkich, którzy wiedzą coś o kopaniu studni wodnych z kręgów betonowych.

Proszę o komentarze i rady.

Jak wykopać studnię?

Jest to pytanie, na które odpowiedź znajdziesz w poniższym tekście. Tekst powstał dzięki Panu Marcelemu, którego ojciec w 1925 roku założył i prowadził firmę, którą następnie przejął jego brat, poszerzył o wiertnictwo i prowadził do 1994 roku. Pan Marceli pomagał ojcu niemal przez cały czas jego aktywnej działalności, będąc w centrum rozwiązywania wszelkich problemów. Pan Marceli wprowadził nową technologię wibracyjnego wprowadzania filtrów w dno studni. W swoim życiu brał udział w budowie ponad 1,5 tysiąca studni (możliwe że nawet kilku tysięcy – trudno to zliczyć) licząc studnie wykonane przez jego brata. Dzięki zdobywanemu przez 77 lat życia doświadczeniu, powstał tekst dokładnie opisujący etapy budowy studni.


Wybierając miejsce na studnię nie należy kierować się zdaniem radiestetów.  Wybieramy miejsce  jakie uważamy za najlepsze.

	Do kopania studni najczęściej wystarczą proste narzędzia jak:
- zwykły szpadelek z krótkim sztylem,
- czasem przydaje się kilofek, również małych rozmiarów,
- wiadro z mocnym pałąkiem fi 6 mm (do kopania wielu studni poprzez stawanie na odwróconym wiadrze w celu jego wbicia w urobek jak koparkę zgarniakową powinno stosować się bardzo masywne i ciężkie wiadro z uchem fi 20 mm) (Wiadro studniarskie wykonane jest z blachy grubości 2 mm, ma średnicę i wysokość 40 cm, i solidny pałąk z pręta fi 20 mm) (Rys. 3.).

Wykonanie studni kopanej z kręgów betonowych, nawet do 4 m. głębokiej, nie jest łatwe! Dokładnie stosując zasady budowy, które opiszę, można samodzielnie wykonać studnię nawet do 10 m i więcej.

Nie jest ważna średnica kręgów, ich wysokość i czy mają felce czy nie, więc ten temat pominę. Podstawowym warunkiem jest wykonanie na pierwszym kręgu, tzw. nalepki. Dodam jeszcze, że dobrze byłoby, gdyby pierwszy krąg był zbrojony! Przy kłopotach, które mogą wyniknąć, w trakcie budowy, zbrojenie bardzo się przyda.

Wykonanie nalepki (Rys. 1.):

Nalepka potrzebna jest, by tworzyć luz 2÷3 cm poza kręgiem a ziemią. Powinna być wykonana solidnie bo przenosi duże siły ścinające.
Wykonać ją, powinien producent kręgu, tuż po rozebraniu formy, jak beton jest świeży, wtedy beton który nałożymy kielnią, tworząc nalepkę, dobrze połączy się z kręgiem.
Jeżeli mamy kręgi wszystkie jednakowe, wybieramy jeden krąg, stawiamy go na ziemi. Młotkiem lub starą siekierką nacinamy go na głębokość 2÷3 cm i wysokość 20÷25 cm (wysokość nalepki) od ziemi w celu odsłonięcia  czystego, niezabrudzonego betonu.
Przesiać przez sito kilka łopat piachu, żwiru, by odrzucić kamyki i po dołożeniu cementu i wody w zwykłym wiadrze, robimy dość mocny beton. By beton który nałożymy, dobrze połączył się ze starym kręgiem, należy dobrze nasączyć, zmoczyć wodą, dolną część kręgu, tę ponacinaną. Wówczas, kielnią nakładamy , (przy samym kręgu na ziemi) dwie, trzy kielnie beton i  kielnią tworzymy stożek  nie grubszy przy samej ziemi jak 2÷3 cm!!! o wysokości 20÷25 cm. Ten stożek na całym obwodzie zewnętrznym kręgu to właśnie nalepka.
Chcę zwrócić uwagę, amatora studniarza, że grubsza nalepka niż 2÷3 cm , byłaby bardzo zła.  Musi, mieć najwyżej 3 cm!!!


  Po 2 tygodniach potrzebnych do stwardnienia betonu możemy przystąpić do kopania studni. Jeżeli nie mamy czasu i chcemy kopać natychmiast, możemy nalepkę zastąpić drewnianym krancem.

Wykonanie kranca (Rys. 2.):

Położyć szerszą deskę na górnej krawędzi kręgu, od wewnątrz narysować okrąg zgodny z kształtem kręgu a od strony zewnętrznej dołożyć 2÷3 cm by kranc, który utworzymy był o te 2÷3 cm szerszy. po zewnętrznej krawędzi kręgu. Wycinamy tyle tych dzwonków, by kładąc je na zakładkę zbić gwoździami,  tworząc solidny okrąg. Całą konstrukcję zbijać gwoździami na kręgu tak by wbijane gwoździe przechodziły na wylot przez deski a stycznie do zewnętrznej krawędzi kręgu betonowego. Jest to element mocowania kranca do kręgu. Tyle zazwyczaj wystarczało by kranc nie przesuwał się bo ciężar kręgów dociska kranc i jest wystarczająco mocno. Ale można dodatkowo przymocować używając dybli. Pomysłowość nie ma granic, więc każdy postara się by solidnie przymocować drewno do betonu.


*Kopanie w luźnym podłożu (piasek, żwiry, lekkie gliny)*

Następnie stawiamy pierwszy krąg (z nalepką lub krancem) na ziemi, wchodzimy do środka i kopiemy. Bardzo, ale bardzo uważamy by krąg zagłębiał się pionowo!! Nawet 2 cm odchyłki od pionu jest źle. Po wkopaniu pierwszego kręgu stawiamy na nim drugi krąg i tu ważna uwaga.
Musimy położyć uszczelkę na składaniu !!!. Uszczelkę wykonujemy z torby po cemencie. Papier to celuloza i uszczelka nie gnije w wodzie. Namoczyć torbę po cemencie pociąć na paski 30 cm, skręcać w warkocz i jeżeli nie mamy wystarczająco mocnych narzędzi by podnieść krąg i położyć go, na równo ułożonej uszczelce to uciąć z deski 3 cm klocki , podważyć łomem jedną stronę kręgu, położyć klocek (np. 3 x 3 cm) i postawić krąg. Stawiając krąg (tymczasowo) na 3 klockach robimy przestrzeń na włożenie uszczelki. Usuwamy klocki i krąg przyciska uszczelkę. Przestrzeń po kołkach wypełniamy papierem to oczywiste!!! Ale to nie koniec z tym składaniem.  Musimy bardzo dokładnie postawić krąg. Jak dokładnie?

Wystarczy powiesić trzy piony, wykonane z cienkiej rurki żelaznej zaślepionej z jednej strony kołkiem i po środku wbić gwoździa i umocować sznurek. Bez trzech pionów, ale mniej doświadczeni bez czterech pionów, nie mogą kontynuować kopania. 

Dokładnie ustawiamy krąg, przez wbijanie 3 cm szerokości i około 5 mm grubości klinów, które podniosą nam krąg, tam gdzie potrzeba. Zakładam, że każdy poradzi sobie z dokładnym ustawieniem kręgu. Co się stanie gdy niedbale tzn. krzywo, nie w pionie postawimy drugi krąg? Studnia będzie miała tendencje, mówiąc w żargonie studniarskim, do uciekania od pionu !!! w kierunku skrzywienia A to byłoby bardzo niekorzystne. Tak niekorzystne, że moglibyśmy nie dokończyć studni, bo prostując ją poprzez umiejętne kopanie, które dokładnie opiszę dalej, powstają siły działające na kręgi, które spychają kręgi jeden z drugiego!!! A to jest już tragiczne. Dlatego wykonanie studni nie jest łatwe, o czym ludzie nie wiedzą.
Mając wkopany jeden krąg, i dokładnie ustawiony drugi i studnie w pionie, musimy wykonać następną ważną czynność. Potrzebne są cztery deski, gwoździe i kilka kołków zaostrzonych by wbić je w ziemie. Dwie deski kładziemy na ziemi, równolegle, po przeciwnych stronach wystającego kręgu, ale 0,5 cm od kręgu!!! (przestrzeń na nierówność kręgu) i drugie dwie deski też ułożone równolegle ale pod kątem 90 deg do pierwszych desek. W ten sposób tworzymy ramę, konieczną by nie bujała się studnia, gdyż tę ramę, zbitą gwoździami na skrzyżowaniu desek, mocujemy kołkami do ziemi. Bez tych czynności wykonanych dokładnie, nie wykonamy studni. 
Teraz wystarczy wybierać ziemie a kręgi będą zagłębiać się w ziemię. 
Kopanie jednak musi być kontrolowane. Należy bez przerwy obserwować piony. Ważna informacja !!! Odejście od płaszcza studni czyli od kręgów któregoś pionu o 2 cm jest źle a o 4 cm od pionu jest tragicznie. Skrzywienie 2 cm naprostujemy łatwo bo nalepka lub kranc mają 2÷3 cm, ale skrzywienie 4 cm to już przy prostowaniu poprzez kopanie, powoduje powstawanie sił spychających kręgi jeden z drugiego !!!!  Domyślacie się (mam nadzieję) że studnie prostuje się dołem, nie górą, bo górę trzyma rama przymocowana do ziemi!! 
Jak się prostuje? Zakładamy, że są trzy piony i jeden odchodzi od ściany 2 cm. Wówczas po przeciwnej stronie od tego pionu na długości połowy szerokości kręgu, wybieramy ziemie robiąc luz poza kranc (nalepkę) kilka cm, by przy dalszym wybieraniu ziemi z środka studni pierwszy krąg a za nim i cała studnia mogły przesunąć się w poziomie o te 2 cm. Studnia obsuwając się pionowo musi przesunąć się również w poziomie, bo tu ma luz a po przeciwnej stronie spycha ją ziemia. Proste? Proste. Wystarczy kopać, stosując prostowanie a studnie wykonamy.

Każdy rozumie, że w piasku czy żwirze ściana ziemi za płaszczem studni, czyli kręgami, nie będzie nam stała. Piasek za kręgami obsypie się , ma przecież 2÷3 cm luzu które robi nalepka.  Ze zjawiskiem obsypywania trzeba się pogodzić, chociaż jest bardzo niekorzystne.
Fachowcy wykonujący zawodowo studnie, mają pierścienie wykonane z blachy grubości 3 mm, wysokości 120 cm i średnicy 15÷20 cm większej niż zewnętrzna średnica kręgu betonowego. Trzy, cztery a nawet pięć sztuk takich zwiniętych blach zatrzyma piach, żwir!!! Takie zwijki blachy, zmniejszające się na średnicy o 3 cm i wchodzące jedna w drugą, mogą zatrzymać piasek i przez to łatwiej wykonać studnie.  Ale amator musi poradzić sobie bez takich szalunków.

Wkopując kręgi, stawiamy jeden na drugim i pamiętamy, że kliniki są po to, by pionowo ustawiać kręgi, jedne na drugich. Kliniki wbijamy co 20 cm w każde składanie na całym obwodzie od wewnątrz studni. Przeniesienie siły nacisku wielu kręgów, musi rozkładać się na cały niżej znajdujący się krąg. Kliniki z sękami nie wbijać. Co się stanie gdy niedbale podklinujemy kręgi? Przy złym podklinowaniu może się zdarzyć, że nierównomierny nacisk spowoduje rozłamanie kręgu na dwie połówki!!! 
Wkopujemy więc kręgi, prostujemy jak zachodzi potrzeba, i uważamy jak równomiernie obsuwa się studnia. W przypadku zauważenia, że nie ma już płynności, oczywiście skokowej płynności, w obsuwaniu się studni, to jest dla nas znakiem, że piasek za ścianą oberwał się i wstrzymuje nacisk kręgów na dno studni.
I tu ważna uwaga. W żadnym wypadku nie należy podkopywać pod kranc lub nalepkę, czyli pod pierwszy krąg i robić przestrzeń większą jak kilka centymetrów !!!!, bo bardzo często się zdarza, że oberwany piasek zatrzymuje kręgi wyższe a dolny krąg, który ma luz 2 cm ma tendencję opadania!!! W żadnym wypadku nie można dopuścić by pierwszy krąg się urwał od reszty studni i opadł, bo się zrujnuje uszczelka i kliniki a następne kręgi które mogą opadać jeden za drugim porujnują nam całą studnię !!!!!
Należy przerwać kopanie i wykonać rusztowanie na górnym kręgu i nasypać w miarę możliwości dużo wydobytej ziemi, piachu, by stworzyć nacisk który pokona opory obsuniętego piasku za ścianą. Oczywiście rusztowanie należy tak wykonać by nie zasłaniało średnicy kręgu i można było kontynuować normalne kopanie, Gdy ciężar sięgnie już ziemi należy go zdjąć, postawić następny krąg i od nowa położyć rusztowanie i nasypać na niego piach. I tak, aż dokopiemy się do wody.


*Kopanie w zwięzłym podłożu (lekkie i ciężkie gliny)*

W przypadku ciężkich glin kopie się inaczej niż zostało opisane wyżej.

Sposób I	

Można kopać w kręgach od samego początku ale taką techniką:  Przygotować trzy klocki drewniane  20÷25 cm długie i np. 12 x 12 cm grube.
Klocki wkładamy poziomo. Pierwszy klocek wkładamy pomiędzy pierwszy krąg a gliniaste podłoże i podkopujemy studnię by stanęła na tym klocku. Drugi klocek stawiamy na  1/3 obwodu ale już 5 cm poniżej kręgu a trzeci klocek 10 cm poniżej kręgu.  Podkopując pod klockiem, na którym w danym momencie stoi studnia, np. kilofkiem, studnia opuszcza się stopniowo z klocka na klocek, ale zanim przystąpimy do opuszczania wybieramy glinę 2÷3 cm poza kranc, nalepkę, by nie było sił zgniatających krąg itd. 	Jeżeli glina jest wilgotna i mamy krąg zbrojony, można pokusić się  i kopać bez klocków. W miękkiej glinie uda się na pewno.


Sposób II

W tym przypadku potrzebny jest trójnóg ze stalowych profili lub drewna, z bloczkiem na szczycie i wałkiem zwijarki z dwiema korbami, na który zwija się linę stalową przynajmniej 12 mm średnicy, to normalne narzędzia studniarskie do wyciągania urobku wiadrem studniarskim.
Kopiemy bez kręgów dół, kilkanaście cm więcej od średnicy kręgu. Uwaga!!! Bez kręgów można kopać nawet 10 i 15 metrów ale tylko w glinie, ścisłym ile, czyli w podłożu twardym. W miękkiej glinie grozi zawalenie  wykopu!!! Jeżeli stwierdzimy, że glina jest mokra, co może świadczyć o bliskości wody, należy w wykop wstawić kręgi betonowe, oczywiście wg zasady opisanej poprzednio tzn z uszczelką, klinikami i w pionie.
Jeżeli wykop ma np. 10 metrów głębokości, należy na około piątym metrze między ścianę a kręgi włożyć poziomo, jakiś okrągły kawałek drewna średnicy około 10 cm, dł. około 60 cm z jedno cm luzem (na nierówność kręgów), by studnia nie wygięła się. Oczywiście takie kawałki drewna wkładamy trzy lub cztery sztuki.  Końce tych kawałków drewna zagłębiamy  w ścianie uniemożliwiając przesunięcie. Rozumiemy, że chodzi o to, że same kliniki nie zapobiegną wygięciu się pośrodku, takiego komina z kręgów betonowych. Te włożone poziomo kawałki okrąglaków, uniemożliwią wygięcie się studni a nie przeszkodzą w jej dalszym wkopywaniu.
Kręgi betonowe wkładamy w wykop, metodą „na dwa bloki”, czyli jeden koniec liny zamocowany jest u szczytu trójnogu, drugi przechodzi przez ruchomy drugi bloczek i poprzez bloczek zamocowany na szczycie trójnogu do wałka zwijarki. Zwykła konstrukcja „na dwa bloczki”, powszechnie znana. Dwa razy mniejsza siła na korbach, ale dwa razy dłuższa lina. Konieczne są jeszcze trzy łańcuchy długości 2 m. zakończone hakami obejmującymi grubość kręgu betonowego. Oczywiście drugie końce łańcuchów łączymy szeklą razem do osi opuszczanego bloczka. 
Jak łańcuchy nie są używane, to do szekli dopina się wiadro studniarskie. Dobrze byłoby pomyśleć o jakimś dobrze działającym hamulcu wału zwijarki, na wypadek (tragiczny w skutkach) gdyby robotnikom wyrwały się korby z rąk. Nie kopać studni z pijanymi robotnikami. Robotników musi być trzech. Dwóch kręci korbami jeden odciąga wiadro i wysypuje urobek.

Czemu w twardej glinie nie stosuje się kopania w kręgach od samego początku? Nie stosuje się bo uciążliwe i co najważniejsze, pierwszy krąg może ulec pęknięciu lub popękaniu i jeśli nie jest dobrze zbrojony to jest tragicznie. W glinie czerwonej, szarej, i innym spójnym twardym podłożu, można kopać bez kręgów betonowych nawet do 20 m. Kopać należy, aż zmieni się podłoże, lub będzie już wilgotno z powodu bliskości wody. Wtedy wstawia się kręgi betonowe, zabezpiecza by studnia nie wygięła się i wodę robi się już w kręgach.
Jeżeli woda jest na 4 czy 5 metrze, zależnie od intensywności napływu, raczej należy zaprzestać kopania. Przekopać się przez warstwę z wodą nie jest łatwo i bez specjalistycznych narzędzi czasem niewykonalne.  Chyba, że napływ wody jest słaby, niewystarczający do eksploatacji, to wówczas nie ma wyboru, trzeba kopać głębiej.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Proszę pisać cokolwiek się na ten temat wie, gdyż nie ma w sieci informacji.
> 
> Proszę o rady...
>       .



Tu znajdziesz informacje na interesujący Cię temat z naszego _Foruma_ :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Pytania-Pilne

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pa%C5%82e-quot

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...studnia-kopana

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-czy-wiercona

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z%C4%99-o-rady.....

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tudnia-pytania

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B%C4%87-studni

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-studnia/page2

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99-kopan%C4%85

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...siedzi-studnia!

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-studni-PO-CO

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ja-hydroforowa

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-gdzie-z-kim-z

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...opanej-zamarza


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...kopanie-studni

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...84CZENIA-POMPY

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ercenie-studni

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...inowych./page2

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...studni-kopanej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ta%C5%84-laika.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dajnosc-studni

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...owy-pod-ziemia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-ze-studni

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...studni-kopanej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...studni-kopanej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...studni-kopanej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...studni-kopanej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?33965-studnia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-kopanej/page2

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yjne-i-pytania

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...porad%C5%BAcie!!!

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z-dzia%C5%82ki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...woda-a-studnia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie-i-sk%C4%85d

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-si%C4%99-wody

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-dzia%C5%82ki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zcze-o-studni-)


Myślę że rady też tam znajdziesz, a jak nie to tam o nie zapytaj  :yes:

----------


## xtokyx

NIe wiem czemu ale nie widzę tych rysunków.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kalumet

> NIe wiem czemu ale nie widzę tych rysunków.
> Pozdrawiam


ja też nie widzę żadnych rysunków

----------


## xtokyx

Bardzo bym prosił Pana Wredaka o dołączenie tych rysunków do artykułu (rys.1 rys.2 ....) bo ich nie widać
Serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## WOJSKI

A ja bez tych informacji wykoapłem studnię na 5 kręgów, trochę się skrzywiła, ale jej zadaniem było dostarczenie wody do budowy domu.
Zadanie swoje spełniła  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam amatorów studniarzy

----------


## Wredak

Przepraszam za opóźnienia, rzadko tu zaglądam, widzę że ktoś się interesuje więc zamieszczam rysunki.



Jak by co, to służę radą.

----------


## WOJSKI

rysunki niewidoczne  :sad:

----------


## Wredak

Rety, macie tu linki...

http://w187.wrzuta.pl/sr/d/1pwlizzfDOa
http://w187.wrzuta.pl/sr/d/11jLe62r3Hs

----------


## dulus1

czy jak wybiorę piasek bez wypompowania wody (świdrem workowym), i zasypie dno wartwą kamyczków, to zatrzyma piasek? i czy wtrdy będzie można bez obaw eksploatować studnię?

----------


## Wredak

Ja tam uważam że jedyne co może zrobić to wsypać kamień, by zabezpieczyć przed większym zamuleniem. Spytałem mailowo kogoś kto zna temat, czekam na odpowiedź, by ją tutaj przekazać.


Dostałem odpowiedź. Pan Marceli widzi to tak:

Podnoszenie się dna studni, a przez to mniejsza wydajność, może mieć dwie przyczyny.

1.) Jeżeli wybierano z dna studni piasek, to jest bardzo prawdopodobne, że pierwszy krąg, opuścił się, na 1 do 2 cm i tą powstałą szparą napływa woda z piaskiem. Efekt oczywisty!!! Należy wejść do studni i to sprawdzić i oczywiście uszczelnić.

2.) Druga przyczyna to nadmierna eksploatacja w krótkim czasie, czyli wybieranie wody do samego piasku a przez to tworzenie różnicy poziomu wody w studni i poza kręgami.  Ta różnica poziomów, czyli ciśnienia słupa wody wewnątrz studni i na zewnątrz (mała wysokość słupa wody wewnątrz studni, a duża poza kręgami)  sprzyja, wręcz wymusza podnoszenie się dna studni Zasada naczyń połączonych!!! Piasek który zamierzamy wsypać do studni, by ustabilizować dno powinien być zwykłym żwirem. W żadnym wypadku nie kamienie!!!

PS. Pan Marceli ma dociekliwy umysł chcący w miarę możliwości poznać prawdę, swoje wieloletnie przemyślenia zgromadził na stronie http://orangespace19.orangespace.pl

----------


## dulus1

Witam.
a więc kręgi mam wszystkie sklejone szczelnie.
zrobiłem ostatnio świder workowy i tym zamierzam wybrać zalegający piasek w kręgach.
Pytanie takie:
czy po wybraniu piasku równo z dnem przykryć je cienką warstwą geowłókniny, i to przykryć grubym żwirem?

włóknina nie przepuści ziaren piasku, a wodę tak.
robiłem taki test zakrywając rurę fi 100 geowłókniną z jednej strony, potem piasek ze studni na 30cm i zalewałem to wodą od góry (taka odwrócona studnia) efekt taki że woda się przelewa a piasek nie.

chciałbym w ten sposób zabezpieczyć się przed napływem piasku w przypadku wypompowania wody do zera. i przed zamulaniem studni.

mam rację  czy będą jakieś tego negatywne skutki?

----------


## Wredak

Myślę, że jeśli nie występują u Pana pylaste frakcje mulaste, mogące osadzać się od strony naporu wody na geowłókninie, to jest to dobry pomysł.
Zapytam Pana Marcelego.

----------


## dulus1

Dzisiaj testowałem świder dwuworkowy,
nie jest to lekka i szybka praca, ale 15cm piasku wybrałem.  :yes: 

teraz mam lustro wody wysokości 170cm, ale jeszcze 60cm jest do wybrania piasku żeby dojść do brzegów najniższych kręgów.
piasek nie wygląda na typową kurzawkę, woda na drugi dzień jest klarowna. 
Faktycznie jak policzyć napór wody o słupie 170cm to juz wywołuje konkretne ruchy i ciśnienie wody wypiera piasek.
jak wybierałem wodę do dna pompą to nowa nachodziła z szybkością pompowania. (ale niosła ze soba ten piach.  :sad: 

będę wdzięczny za przeanalizowanie pomysłu w geowłókniną. 

Wolałbym mieć dobre 2 metry wody w studni czyli około 1,5m3 ale stabilne dno nie podnoszące się przy pompowaniu do zera. nawet kosztem trochę mniejszego napływu wody.

----------


## Wredak

Wybierając piasek do dna studni naraża się Pan na oderwanie  pierwszego kręgu, i z czasem  następnego od reszty i zasypania piaskiem jednego lub nawer 2 kręgów, a z tym już sobie nie poradzi. Nigdy, też nie wybierze piasku do spodu kęgów, bo to niemożliwe ( różnica ciśnień)

----------


## piterazim

Witam. 

Ostatnio zabrałem się za wykopanie studni. Poziom wód jest u mnie wysoki. Studnia sąsiada na 2m głębokości i na metrze utrzymuje mu się woda nawet latem. Udało mi się zdobyć rurę betonową fi 1,4m długość 2,5m. Rura została wkopana koparką - wykopaliśmy lej, wsunęliśmy rurę i zasypaliśmy. Niestety rura została wkopana za płytko - poziom wody około 70cm.  Ostatnio chciałem pogłębić studnię. problem polega na tym, że wybierając piasek woda wciągała żwir z boku rury. Rura nie zagłębiła się, a ziemia wokół rury zapadła się.

Pytanie - jak w najmniej pracochłonny sposób wkopać rurę głębiej?

----------


## dulus1

Polecam zrobić świder workowy i wydobywać tym piasek, bez pompowania wody,
Zdjęcie jest  2 posty wyżej... :roll eyes:

----------


## Wredak

Dulus1, widzę, że ma Pan ciekawą starą książkę, mógł byś ją zeskanować, albo porobić zdjęcia ...?
Bardzo proszę.

----------


## dulus1

Niestety nie posiadam tej książki, szczątkowe części znalazłem w sieci:
Może ktoś znajdzie gdzieś w bibliotece egzemplarz to też chętnie poczytam.

tytuł brzmi:

*STUDNIE ZAGRODOWE

Alfreda Podrez

Budownictwo dla majsterkowicza*

Format 21,5 x 14,5 cm , Stron 32 str oraz 26 rysunków technicznych , Rok wyd. 1984,

Nakład: 10 tys. egz.

Spis treści

1. wstęp	3
2. Lokalizacja studni	4
3. Studnie kopane		6
3.1. Roboty przygotowawcze	7
3.2. Roboty ziemne	9
3.3. Dno studni	13
3.4. Obudowa studni	14
4. Studnie attisyńskie	15
5. Czerpanie, podnoszenie i rozprowadzanie wody	17
6. Dezynfekcja - odkażanie wody	22
7. Bezpieczeństwo i higiena pracy	24
8. Konserwacja l remont studni	25
9. Konserwacja i naprawy pomp	26
10. Literatura	27

Rys. 1. Studnia o napływie wody przez dno i czerpaniu jej kołowrotem
Rys. 2. Studnia o bocznym napływie wody i ręcznym Jej czerpaniu 
Rys. 3. Studnia o napływie wody przez dno i czerpaniu jej pompa, pływające
Rys. 4. Studnia o bocznym napływie wody i czerpaniu jej pompę pływającą
Rys. 5. Studnia o boczno-dennym napływie wody i czerpa¬niu jej pompą elektryczną lub ręczną umieezczonę poza obudowę studni
Rys. 6. Studnia zawieszona w warstwie wodonośnej o napły¬wie wody przez dno i czerpaniu jej ręczną pompą stojakowe z zabezpieczeniem na zimę
Rys. 7. Kosz przepuszczalny. A - ze szczelinami poziomy¬mi, B - z filtrami z betonu porowatego
Rys. 8. Czerpak ręczny bagier
Rys. 9. Świder workowy
Rys. 10. Praca świdra workowego
Rys. 11. Świder dwuworkowy
Rys. 12. Świder dwuworkowy z prowadnicę
Rys. 13. Wykop pomocniczy w gruntach piaszczystych z dro¬gę do transportu kręgów
Rys. 14. Kręgi betonowe łęczone klamrami i śrubami
Rys. 15. Wieniec stopowy z nożem stalowym wypełniony be¬tonem
Rys. 16. Wieniec stopowy z nożem stalowym o szerokim oparciu
Rys. 17. Urządzenie kontrolne przy opuszczaniu kręgów betonowych
Rys. 18. Prostowanie studni
Rys. 19. Studnia abisyńska wbijana
Rys. 20. Studnia abisyńska z szybem kopanym
Rys. 21. Studnia kopana z przykryciem l pompę tłokowe stojakowe
Rys. 22. Czerpanie wody ze studni kopanej pompę ręczne z rozprowadzeniem ze zbiornika strychowego
Rys. 23. Czerpanie wody pompę pływajęcę
Rys. 24. Czerpanie wody ze studni kopane pompę pływaJęcę z rozprowadzeniem ze zbiornika strychowego
Rys. 25. Czerpanie wody pompę pływaJęcę do instalacji wodociągowej przez urządzenie hydroforowe
Rys. 26. Czerpanie wody pompę samozasysajęcę z urządze¬niem hydroforowym

----------


## Wredak

Dzięki za wiadomość

----------


## miszelo

witam
zamierzam kopać studnie i mam dwa pytania:
1) czy zamiast mokrego worka można łączyć kręgi na wodoszczelną zaprawę?
2) czy można zrobić  przerwę np. 2-3dni przy wkopywaniu kręgów?

----------


## dulus1

ad.1 Wg mnie można kręgi sklejać wodoodporną uelastycznioną zaprawą do betonu. ja tak zrobiłem i jest super.
ad.2 Dopoki kopiemy bez wody tj. powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych można kopać etapami.
       Poźniej jak jest juz woda i trzeba pompowac - lepiej kopać do oporu. (kręgi też są zaciskane w ziemi i woda nachodzi szybciej z czasem. gorzej później jest pogłębiac wykop.

----------


## ecorol

> ad.1 Wg mnie można kręgi sklejać wodoodporną uelastycznioną zaprawą do betonu. ja tak zrobiłem i jest super.
> ad.2 Dopoki kopiemy bez wody tj. powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych można kopać etapami.
>        Poźniej jak jest juz woda i trzeba pompowac - lepiej kopać do oporu. (kręgi też są zaciskane w ziemi i woda nachodzi szybciej z czasem. gorzej później jest pogłębiac wykop.


Mam pytanko: wykopałem 14 kręgów ale już przestały wchodzić kolejne (nawet ciągnikiem (4 t) na nie wjeżdżałem) Wody przybywa z każdym cm ale nadal jest trochę mało (3 kręgi setki na dobę napływa). Próbowałem wszystkich sposobów i nic. Na dole taki łupek z gliną i woda-  ciężka robota. Podebrałem na kręg pod tym najniżej osadzonym - czy mogę np przeciąć kręg na górze na 2 lub 3 części i spuścić go na dół i zainstalować (poskładać) nawet trochę zaprawą posklejać? Dzięki za szybką podpowiedź.

----------


## dulus1

> Mam pytanko: wykopałem 14 kręgów ale już przestały wchodzić kolejne (nawet ciągnikiem (4 t) na nie wjeżdżałem) Wody przybywa z każdym cm ale nadal jest trochę mało (3 kręgi setki na dobę napływa). Próbowałem wszystkich sposobów i nic. Na dole taki łupek z gliną i woda-  ciężka robota. Podebrałem na kręg pod tym najniżej osadzonym - czy mogę np przeciąć kręg na górze na 2 lub 3 części i spuścić go na dół i zainstalować (poskładać) nawet trochę zaprawą posklejać? Dzięki za szybką podpowiedź.


Witam.
Mam parę pytań.
Jaki był przebieg gruntu? skład poszczególnych warstw?
Czy kręgi były klejone?
Na jakiej głębokości zaczęła się woda?


Jeżeli mimo podkopania kręgi nie chcą opadać to uwaga na niebezpieczeństwo oddzielenia sie kręgów.

----------


## ecorol

Witam i  dzięki za zainteresowanie i tak: 1,5m zółta glina (martwica) po naszemu -cieszyńskiemu "celina" potem zaczął się suchy łupek (ciemna ziemia z płaskimi kamyczkami (po naszemu "opuka")jakieś 2 m Na głębokości 4 m zaczęło się wilgotno -potem coraz bardziej. Skończyłem na 7,50 bo kręgi stanęły a mokry łupek z gliną obsuwał poniżej ostatniego kręgu. Woda ustabilizowała się lustro sięga 4 kręgu od dołu, czyli ma 2m. 4m kopałem bez kręgów, ale potem przyszły deszcze i nawt ten suchy łupek po opadach obsuwał się. Włożyłem kręgi i te 3m jakoś szły. Wodę pompowałem na bieżąco, ale uznałem, że może ją zostawię na kilka dni i może coś namoknie i kręgi popuszczą. W między czasie szukam kręgów po obwodzie 90 - może wpuściłbym na dół kilka i kopał dalej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ecorol

i jeszcze jedno: niewielka część dna studni jest sucha i twarda jakieś 1/3 powierzchni - kilofem trzeba walić. I tak było od góry, nawęt myślałem, że różdżkarz się o 0.5 m pośliznął :yes:  Wartstwa z wyglądu taka sama jak ta mokra tylko mocno zbita. Woda jakby z boku i od dołu ale niewiele jej. Ile mogę podkopać pod zakleszczonymi kręgami? Bo już mi się z jednego boku obsypuje ziemia do środka z pod tego ostatniego podkopanego kręgu?

----------


## ecorol

Przepraszam, że piszę na raty ale to niebezpieczęństwo odzielenia się kręgow czym grozi? Krgów nie kleiłem, nie spinałem Wydaje mi się, że aż 3 dolne trzymają!

----------


## dulus1

> Wybierając piasek do dna studni naraża się Pan na oderwanie  pierwszego kręgu, i z czasem  następnego od reszty i zasypania piaskiem jednego lub nawer 2 kręgów, a z tym już sobie nikt nie poradzi.


już wcześniej o tym było.. :stir the pot: 

Pogoda popsuła szyki i zakleszczyła kręgi...
Kolego teraz już za duże ryzyko wypadku z wiszącymi kręgami. jedynie załatwić  mniejsze kręgi np 80 i pogłębiac nimi w środku.( lub odwiert na dnie studni...)

----------


## ecorol

Dzięki - tak właśnie robię już wkopałem na dno jedną 80-siątkę , ma po obwodzie 95cm weszła na styk. a skoro mam na forum fachowców zapytam jeszcze: pójdę w dół dopóki dam radę lub pojawi sie "większa" woda, ale tak pomiędzy 6-7 m z boku słychać zza kręgu  ciurkającą wodę :yes:  i to jest chyba ta woda, która wlewa się do studni. Czy warto jakimś grubszym i np metrowej długości "zapuścić" się w ten bok? Czy podziurawić  tylko podziurawić krąg?  Dodam jescze a propos zakleszczenia kręgów: podejrzewam też, ze jak wkładałem kręgi do wcześniej wykopanej dziury, to odginałem uchwyty (po 2 szt) , w które zaopatrzony były kręgi. Słuzyły do uchwycenia kręgu. Postawiłem więc każdy kręg i na bok odginałem ucha zrobione z drutu (szóstki) i kto wie, czy te odchylone ucha na boki nie spowodowałe po pewnym czasie zatrzymanie się kręgów w ścianie. Dzięki raz jeszcze i pozdrawiam

----------


## ecorol

Koledzy śpicie? Kopanie studni powyżej 6 kręgów a 50  wymaga pewnej odwagi. Ja ją miałem -doszedłem w ciężkiej glinie i łupku  gdzieś na  minuis 8. Kręgi - setki się zatrzymały, wkopałem 80-siątkę, ale zsypuje mi się do niej od zew. łupek od strony bocznego nacieku. Setki więc po tej stronie wiszą w powietrzu!!! Spiąć je do góry (jak?) wody trochę mało,  chęci są, ale nie chciałbym  zostać na dole!!!  Może jakiś Pan Wredak doradzi co dalej. Zapłacę za info . mój e-mail (przypominam) [email protected]  Wolałbym szybciej niż później - na razie jest sucho, ale jak zacznie padać to fajrant, albo po mnie. Pozdro

----------


## ecorol

Już nie trzeba -  jakoś sobie poradziłem  spiłem 4 dolne kręgi łańcuchami, wykorzystałem śruby rzymskie do napiecia każdego łańcucha. Tylko się ciągle zastanawiam, czy warto iść dalej w dół, bo dolnego napływu wogóle nie widać i co ciekawe - jak miałem mniejszą głębokość to poziom lustra wody był wyżej! Gdy wchodzę niżej - poziom lustra też się obniża! Czy to możliwe ?  Czy może tak być - przy  bocznym niewielkim nacieku? Dodatkowo -  wiertłem pietnastką w dnie wywierciłem jeszcze z 1 m i też nic nowego się nie pojawiło.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Tylko się ciągle zastanawiam, czy warto iść dalej w dół, bo dolnego napływu wogóle nie widać.


A tam sie bedziesz zastanawial. Zawolaj rozdzkarza niech Ci powie jak gleboko jeszcze  :big tongue: 

marcin

----------


## ecorol

tego właśnie nie umie określić

----------


## Jastrząb

> tego właśnie nie umie określić


W kwestii formalnej. "Nie moze" a nie "nie umie".

marcin

----------


## ecorol

Jeżli Cię dobrze zrozumiałem, to co napisałeś,  to innymi słowy: "nie może umieć" (tzn. określić głębokości, bo jej określić się nie da) Czy tak?

----------


## ozibodo

a ja mam pytanko. w studni kopanej mam kurzawke i nie idzie kopac poniewaz woda z piaskiem naplywa bardzo szybko. moje pytanko brzmi czy dalo by rade wydobywac piasek ze studni za pomoca pompy ktora da rade zasysac wode i piach. rownoczesnie napelnial bym studnie woda zeby niebylo roznicy cisnien i zeby piach znow sie nie ladowal do studni. co wy na takie rozwiazanie??

----------


## ecorol

Fachowcy!  8,5 m i trochę mało wody, świdrem 15cm dojechałem jeszcze  1,5m ale coraz więcej kamieni. Próbować dostać się głębiej?Ciężko - glina, łupek i większe kamienie. Tylko słaby boczny napływ na 7 metrze  (z kubik na dobę) Jakieś porady?

----------


## Wredak

Znalazłem taki produkt jak pianka do okien ale specjalnie do kręgów:
Pianka do Kręgów studziennych w cenie 22 PLN. Zakupiłem 3 szt. Na wiosnę będę próbował.
Napiszę jakie mam spostrzeżenia.

----------


## stam222

Chyba nie poszło a tak dobrze się zapowiadało.....

----------


## skresz

Ja mam pytanie o już wykopaną studnie ale nieużywaną przez kilkanaście lat. Jak ją wyczyścić, jak zakonserwować, co dać na dno jako warstwa filtrująca. Dno w studni jest obecnie na 5,70m od poziomu gruntu wody w środku jest około 80cm, krąg wewnątrz mają 80cm średnicy a woda nachodzi około 20h
W ubiegłym roku ją trochę wyczyściłem bo nie dało się zanurzyć wiaderka, wtedy wybrałem 1 krąg śmieci lecz z tego co pamiętam jeszcze mogłem kopać lecz pogoda nie pozwoliła. Teraz chciałem używać wody do podlewania ogródka lecz jest jej za mało by starczyło (wychodzi mi że w studni jest około 400l), zastanawiam się jeszcze jak głęboko kopać,czy dobrym rozwiązaniem jest kopać aż skończą się kręgi i zasypać końcówkę 20cm kamyczkiem????

----------


## fenix2

Przyjmuje się że dno studni powinno znajdować się na głębokości minimum 6m.
Wypompuj wodę szlamówką, następnie wybierz muł ile się da. Po zakończeniu oczyszczania studni na jej dnie można ułożyć warstwę  filtracyjną z drobnego żwiru, której grubość wynosi 20-30 cm. Dodatkowo można oczyścić cembrowinę oraz zabetonować ubytki i szpary, a następnie przeprowadzić dezynfekcję studni;

----------


## skresz

> Przyjmuje się że dno studni powinno znajdować się na głębokości minimum 6m.
> Wypompuj wodę szlamówką, następnie wybierz muł ile się da. Po zakończeniu oczyszczania studni na jej dnie można ułożyć warstwę  filtracyjną z drobnego żwiru, której grubość wynosi 20-30 cm. Dodatkowo można oczyścić cembrowinę oraz zabetonować ubytki i szpary, a następnie przeprowadzić dezynfekcję studni;


Czyli najlepiej będzie jak wybiorę całość czyli odkopie wszystkie kręgi i później uzupełnię dno warstwą filtrującą. Ubytki uzupełniałem w ubiegłym roku ale o dziwo nie było ich zbyt dużo lecz co do dezynfekcji to dobry pomysł bo tego nie robiłem. Zastanawiam się jeszcze jak powinna działać taka studnia tzn. ile u was czasu nachodzi woda i ile macie wody. Niestety u mnie w sąsiedztwie jak już ktoś ma studnie to raczej taką około 100lat i dodatkowo nieczyszczona wiec wody jest tyle co nic

----------


## fenix2

Wydajności możesz sprawdzić pompą zatapialna, którą trzeba opuścić na lince na wysokość około 30-40 cm nad dnem studni. Pompę  włącza się na przykład na 15 minut i sprawdza, o ile obniżył się poziom  wody w studni. Następnie mierzy się czas, po jakim powrócił on do  poprzedniej wysokości. Znając średnicę kręgów studni obliczysz  ile wody można czerpać w określonym czasie i jak szybko napływa ona  ponownie do studni. Orientacyjnie można przyjąć, że dostateczna  wydajność nie powinna być mniejsza niż 1 m3/h.

----------


## 1363

Strasznie skomplikowana ta budowa studni, w porównaniu do szybów górniczych gdzie kopiemy  szyb a potem wstawiamy szalunek.Zawsze myslalem ze studnie się kopie a potem opuszcza na linie kolejno kregi od dołu do góry i ewentualne szczeliny wokoło kregu uzupełnia urobkiem z dna.Tylko nie rozumiałem jak przy 30czy 40m się nie zawaliła zanim założono kręgi ...

Najdłusze obelkowanie jakie wstawiałem w szybie miało 4,5m, ale zwykle sa to odcinki 2m. Wolalbym robić studnie ta metodą. Kopie jakis odcinek np 3m, potem opuszczam kolejno kregi. i wlewam beton za nie by sie trzymały a nie opadły w doł.Nastepnie kopię ponizej dolnego kregu i po kolejnych 3 m wstawiam profile betonowe(czyli kreg przeciety na poł w formie 2 księżyców) .Oczywiscie całe kregi nie przejdą bo wyzej juz takie sa zamontowane.Ukłądam je znowu jeden na drugim i zalewam betonem przerwy. "Ksieżyce układa się tak jak cegły,na przemian .Moga byc tez zbrojone z wystajacymi pretami i otworami-buduje sie jak z klocków .To prosta metoda i sprawdzona przy budowie rożnych obiektow podziemnych typu schrony czy fabryki w czasie II wojny. Gdzie używano całych gotowych stropnic.Dzis najprosciej było by wstawić zbrojenie i natryskiwac beton warstwami.Wszytko wydaje sie prostrze niz przesowajace sie kregi

----------


## romanik99

Chce wykopac studnie koparką. Studnia na cele budowy. Z geologii wynika ze lustro wody na 120. Czy wstawiając 5 kręgów o srednicy 80cm w srodku i wysokosci 70 cm wystarczy? Na wierzch dodatkowo jeden krąg. Czyli razem 6. Pierwszy krąg będzie na głebokości 3.5m pod ziemią. W teorii jakieś 2. Metry wody w kręgach. Dobrze to rozumiem?

----------

